# Which GSD do you feel is more affectionate, males or females?



## SofaBear

Which GSD is the bigger lovebug, the male or is it the females?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I didn't vote, because I think it depends on the dog more than the sex. My only GSD was female and very affectionate. My other dogs of various breeds were - 2 males and the rest female. They were all equally affectionate.


----------



## pets4life

neither 

id say labs


----------



## SofaBear

pets4life said:


> neither
> 
> id say labs


 You are probably quite right. I do not mean to give everybody the wrong impression thinking I am looking for or expecting an over-the-top lover such as a Lab, Pug or a Golden Retriever. Actually that is a bit much for me.

I love so many, many things about German Shepherds and I am just hoping to get one who is considered highly affectionate within the variation of this particular breed.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

In my house, it's my male.

But my dogs are two totally different 'type' of dogs. My female is go-go-go, rough and in your face, while my male is a sensitive, affectionate, couch potato.


----------



## codmaster

stevenzachsmom said:


> i didn't vote, because i think* it depends on the dog more than the sex*. My only gsd was female and very affectionate. My other dogs of various breeds were - 2 males and the rest female. They were all equally affectionate.


 
absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KatsMuse

Can't vote either ... I have had both and it just depends on the dog, not the sex of the dog.
Kat


----------



## blackshep

I have a female who's a total mama's girl! 

I really do think it depends on the dog though. And nothing wrong with Labs either! I'm the black sheep of my family getting a GSD, everyone in my family has had Labs! lol


----------



## Piper'sgrl

I find my female gsd is way more affectionate than my bfs male shepherd. He's more independant.


----------



## qbchottu

My females have always been more affectionate and loving than my males. But then again, I like independent-minded, serious males.


----------



## Argus

In our house our female is much more affectionate than our male.


----------



## Okie2

I've had seven GSD's all male except for our current young lady. The female, at least Maggie, has been the most affectionate. 

Actually, she had us--my wife and me--worried that she may be too affectionate, and not showing normal ...stand back to be introduced..attitude that our other males had shown. She on the other hand would greet everyone with, tail wagging sign excepting total strangers. However, since she has grown older...currently 3...she is more reserved with strangers.


----------



## Ruai Kennels

I find males a bit more affectionate.
http://www.ruaikennels.kbo.co.ke


----------



## KatsMuse

KatsMuse said:


> Can't vote either ... I have had both and it just depends on the dog, not the sex of the dog.
> Kat


 I missed out on the edit time first go around...wanted to add that currently we have 2 females.

One is independent and rather ' aloof'. She's friendly enough but not a love bug, per say. You can love on her for a few minutes then, she'll go off by herself when she's had enough.

The other is a true love bug...has to touch all the time, likes being close.
She will sleep with you, on a pillow if you let her. She wants to be in your lap all of time and I'll never be able to go shower alone again ... a true 'Velcro' dog.

...but, I still don't think it has to do with the SEX of the dog.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD

I also think it has to do with the gender of the person. We always grew up with females in the house (not GSDs, just mixes) and they were always more affectionate with me and my dad but still protective of the girls, but now that I have a boy...he definitely sleeps more on GFs side of the bed than mine


----------



## EJQ

Sorry - I didn't vote - I think it depends upon the dog. That being said - I've seen very few GSDs that are not affectionate.


----------



## Gharrissc

I've had both sexes who have been equally affectionate.


----------



## Chihiro

I have always liked males more, usually with any kind of animal.


----------



## Stosh

Our male is far more affectionate than the females we've had. But given the results of the poll, it looks like it depends on the dog rather than the gender.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

pets4life said:


> neither
> 
> id say labs


You've never had an affectionate GSD? How sad, I'd hate that.


----------



## arycrest

Personally I find the boys easier to live with than the girls, but have found both sexes to be affectionate. IMHO it depends on the individual dog ... right now Faith is my snuggle bunny but have also had males equally as snuggly and cuddly.


----------



## m1953

I have had over many years and absolutely can't answer that. Like said it totally depends on the dog and not the sex.


----------



## GSDMUM

I couldn't answer that because I had/have two females and one male Shepherd and the females, although they love me, really show more affection to my husband while the male won;t even go outside when my husband tries to get him out to do his business, he looks for me only to tell him and he is much more affectionate to me.


----------



## Daisy

I have a female so no experience living with male GSDs. My female is a lovebug and my shadow. If I am sitting on the sofa reading, she will jump up on her side of the sofa and crawl over to me and paw me for attention and then throw herself into my lap. I can't go anywhere without her. She anticipates my moves. The only thing she doesn't like is hugs, she doesn't like her head held (but she'll take body hugs).


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

My five month old male dog isn't all that physically affectionate. When he sleeps in the bed, he insists on laying at my feet and not snuggling right next to me.... but his love is seen in his eyes and how he follows me around. He wants to be near me,, just not touching me ..lol.
He is quick with kisses though.


----------



## SukiGirl

I can't technically vote because I've never owned a male, and Suki is our first dog...but I can tell you that for about the first 8 months we had Suki she was not into physical affection/closeness at all. But at around 9 months, it was a like a switch went off and now she can't get enough cuddling. She loves to snuggle, be close, touching you, licking hands and feet, etc. I love it - she's my snuggle bug.


----------



## wildo

Not a large sample size- I only have my one female. She's really not that affectionate- at least not physically. She doesn't cuddle; she doesn't seek me out for petting. Now don't get me wrong, she _LOVES_ me. But she's not particularly affectionate.

I've hung out ponyfarm's Max on a number of occasions and I'd say he is quite affectionate. I can imagine him trying to lay in your lap on the couch. 

My opinion is that males are definitely more affectionate. But again that's based on a very small sample size. YMMV

[EDIT]- to the people who are saying that it depends on the individual dog- ummm... yeah- obviously. Pretty sure the OP is looking for a generalization. The poll is already showing a decent generalization, weighing towards males.


----------



## swharshbar

We've had 2 males, and we're on our second female (baby Abby) With the 3 prior dogs we've had, the males were more affectionate with the family. Abby who is just 10 weeks old, only time will tell. She has her moments when she wants to be off by herself and then she has her moments when she wants to lay near or beside us. Thats just the puppy in her. We really won't know till she's older.


----------



## huntergreen

so far, my male gsds have been more affectionate than my females.


----------



## selzer

I have all girls now, but I have had boys. My boys were not more affectionate than my girls. I think it is really dependent on the individual. I couldn't vote.


----------



## harmony

selzer said:


> I have all girls now, but I have had boys. My boys were not more affectionate than my girls. I think it is really dependent on the individual. I couldn't vote.


nore were the girls more affectionate, I stand with your vote, none is better than the other.


----------



## Safzola

I could not say wich is better we have only had females we lost sapphire last year, who was not the cuddley type,but loved to play with you games etc going on walks. we now have zola who does like cuddles and follows you everywhere, very loving she wants to be with us so much it becomes hard work sometimes, we have never had a male but im sure some will be big soppy dogs myself i think it depends on the dogs personality


----------



## Roxy714

My female GSD is affectionate with me but with male humans she is super affectionate. It's like I don't even exist :/ so I've wondered if I had a male GSD it would be the opposite....maybe more affectionate towards me and less with males? Who knows....


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DixieGSD

I couldn't really vote either. I am a female and have my first GSD which is also a female. And she is very affectionate, she loves to cuddle with me. In fact if she dosen't get her cuddle time in the morning (mama's time) she will let me know she's not to happy about that! lol. She does love my husband and will give him kisses, but she seek's me out when she want's to cuddle ect. She's not like that with anybody else, just me  She also watch's out for me, and she think's I need her to walk me places, she's a silly girl.


----------



## Rua

I have both a female and a young male. The young male is far more affectionate towards me than the female is (although, she is affectionate as well, just not as much as him.) 

Both are more affectionate towards me than they are towards my husband, but that is mainly because I am their handler. They still love him. 

The female is very gentle and sweet with my young children. The male is a bit more aloof with them, but very good natured.


----------



## Odin&Storm

I have a four year old female. Her world revolves around my husband. She likes me when he isn't home, but when he is there, I am invisible.

I also have a 9 month old male. He ignores the husband but with me he seems to think he is a poodle and likes to place his very large front half in my lap for cuddling and chest scratching. He is not always like this, only in the evening when he is unwinding after massive amounts of exercise.

I have never owned a female; I have always owned (neutered) males and they have all been super affectionate with ME, no matter what their breed. Odin is my first intact male and so far, he's pretty affectionate.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

I can blow the lab vs. GSD theory out of the water completely. My lab is wonderufl and I love her like another of my human children, but she is not a cuddler or very affectionate. She would rather you just patted her every now and hten and doesn't really like all that mushy snuggly kissy stuff  My male GSD wants nothing more than to be snuggled and cuddled and kissed and in my lap.


----------



## KodyK

Corey is my first, but oh boy is she affectionate. Lots of licks, lots of snuggles (especially in the morning, when she's feeling most needy). She likes to have as much contact as possible and gets demanding for affection if I'm not paying attention to her. 

Then again, back when I had a labrador, he (a male) was pretty much the same.


----------

